

U.S. VC Investment Down 8% in 2008. Last Quarter Slowest Since 2005  - crocus
http://www.investors.com/breakingnews.asp?journalid=86354652

======
pg
It's actually kind of encouraging that the last quarter wasn't worse,
considering how serious the economic situation is supposed to be. 2005 wasn't
a terrible year. The Nasdaq is back where it was in 1998.

------
mlLK
Consider the following before you start worrying whether or not some VC will
or will not start pouring money into your application. Are your users pouring
time into your application? Is your application even in production? What is
holding you back from putting your application into production?

Quit whining about the economy and put your application into production; IMHO,
VC is over-rated, and even if your new application does find funding, it is a
poor indicator of the success of your product. Over here at HN, I think we
sometimes get all caught up in whether or not we can find funding and pre-
optimize our product for profitability. Don't do it, remember what you're
making, who will use it, why they are using it, and how often they are
returning to use it.

------
pclark
great, just great. So much for funding this year :(

